# It's been awhile since I've laughed this hard...video



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't take it.  I'll call it SFW because Youtube allows it, but yeah, rough language warning.  No worse than the typical rap video.

[video=youtube_share;ehYoIKTsiV0]http://youtu.be/ehYoIKTsiV0[/video]


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 30, 2011)

If you watch the channel there are some other funny ones as well.  Good find...gonna pass this onto one of our hearing impaired interpretors.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 30, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> If you watch the channel there are some other funny ones as well.  Good find...gonna pass this onto one of our hearing impaired interpretors.



Yeah, Russian Unicorn is killing me.  Never saw the original video, but I've heard of the singer.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 30, 2011)

Bizarre


----------

